# طريقة عمل جهاز لايكا Tc1100



## سامي زكي محمد (1 يناير 2009)

​​ 




​​​​​​​​​​​طرق التشغيل لجهاز​​_ leica Tcr 1100 _​​اعمال الرفع و التوقيع​ 
​​​​اخصائي المساحةو الخرائط /​سامي العزب​
​​​​1- لفتح الجهاز الضغط على مفتاح On
2- لقفل الجهاز الضغط على مفتحى On,off
3- الشاشة الرئيسية مكتوب على أولها Main Menw
4- Ir معناها القياس بالعاكس
5- Rl معناها القياس بدون عاكس
6- لتشغيل اللمبة الضغط على مفتاح + F2 وتثبيتها F1
7- القائمة الرئيسية :
- لفتح ملف جديد أو استعرض ملف قديم 1- Meas Job Management
- لنقل البيانات من ملف الى ملف أخر 2- Data Job Management 
- ثوابت 3- Codelist Management 
- ثوابت 4- Data Comnersion 
- ثوابت (الوحدات – القياس ) 5- Configuration 
- ثوابت 6-instr . Calbration​ 
التثامت : الليزر​يتم الضغط على مفتا ح Shift +​
عند أنطفاء الليزر يتم الأسترجاع مرة أخرى بـ F5
تصفير الزاوية الأفقية : 
من الشاشة الرئيسية يتم الضغط علىf6( Meas ) ثم الضغط على F5( Set Hz )
بعد ذلك يتم أدخال قيمة الزاوية ثم الضغط علىf1 (set) وذلك لتثبيتها

لقياس المسافة الأفقية :​من الشاشة الرئيسية F6 ( Meas ) ثم بعد ذلك يتم أختيار F2 ( Dist ) وذلك يتم رصد المسافة الأفقية​​لفتح ملف جديد :​من الشاشة الرئيسية أختيار F5 (setup ) ثم بعد ذلك F2 (new J ) ثم كتابة​
أسم الملف ثم الضغط على Enter ثم الضغط( Cont ) F2
لو أردنا أختيار ملف موجود يتم الوقوف على الملف الموجود ثم الضغط على Enter ومنها أختيار الملف المراد 

*- لأستدعاء نقاط وجودة بملف الى ملف أخر .
نختار F5 ( Setup ) تظهر شاشة مكتوب بها
Meas Job نختار منها أسم الملف المراد النقل ألية ثم Enter وبعدها يتم الوقوف على Data Job ومنها أختيار أسم الملف المراد النقل ألية ثم Enter .

ملحوظة : 
لو فى موقع جديد لابد من توحيد Meas Job ………….
مع Data Job …………. 

*- لمسح ملف من على الكارت :
من الشاشة الرئيسية نختار Meas Job Mangment ثم Enter ثم بالأسهم 
نختار أسم الملف المراد مسحة ثم الضغط على F5 ( Del ) تظهر رسالة بها Yes,no 
يتم أختيار Yes وذلك للمسح و No وذلك للخروج من القائمة

*- عملية الربط : ( Orientation )
من الشاشة الرئيسية نختار F5 (setup ) ومنهانختار الملف من F2 ( New J ) ثم 
بعد ذلك نختار F1 ( Stn ) بعد ذلك يتم أدخال
رقم النقطة Station Id 
أرتفاع الجهاز Inst . Ht. 
الأحداثى الشرقى Stn . East 
الأحداثى الشمالى Stn . North 
المنسوب Stn . Elev
ثم بعد ذلك يتم الضغط على F3 ( Rec ) ثم بعد ذلك يتم الضغط على مفتاح Prog
تظهر قائمة منها نختار Orientation ثم Enter تظهر شاشة مكتوب اعلها​target Point​يتم أدخال البيانات التالية
رقم النقطة الخلفية Point Id : 
أرتفاع العاكس Refi . Ht : 
ثم الضغط على F1 ( Searc ) بعد ذلك تظهر رسالة فى حالة عدم وجود هذة النقطة على الملف يتم الضغط على F4 ( Ok ) ثم يتم الضغط على F3 ( Input ) وادخال احداثياتها
ثم Enter ثم F3 ( Rec ) ثم بعد ذلك F4 ( Cont ) ثم F6 ( Calc ) ثم بعد ذلك 
نضغط F1 ( S.ori ) ثم F3 ( Store ) تظهر رسالة توضح أنة بعد 2ثانية يتم الرصد
ولايتم الضغط على Ok ثم بعد ذلك يتم الضغط على Esc وذلك الى الشاشة الرئيسية​main Job Setting​ملحوظة: أذا كان رقم النقطة الخلفية واحداثياتها موجودة على الملف تتم نفس الخطوات السابقة كلها 
ماعدا الخطوة F3 ( Input ) .
ثم بعد ذلك أختيار F6 ( Meas ) وذلك للقياس على النقطة الخلفية​تظهر شاشة Measure & Recrd​ثم نعمل Check على الـ Bakseied يتم الضغط على F2 ( Dist ) وذلك لأظهار إحداثيات الـ Bakseied وبعد التأكد من إحداثيات الخلفية يتم الضغط على Rec وذلك للتسجيل وبعد الموافقة يتم أختيار F1 ( All ) وذلك لرفع الميزانية أو النقاط . 

*- لأستعراض نقطة معينة من على الملف : 
من على صفحة القياس يتم أختيار Fun ثم بعد ذلك كتابة رقم النقطة المرادة ثم Enter ثم بعد ذلك F1 ( Searc ) 

*- توقيع نقاط بالطبيعة :
1- لابد أن يكون الجهاز رابط المحتلة والعاكس .
2- نفس الخطوات السابقة بالأضافة الى 
- من الشاشة الرئيسية نختار Fun ومنها نختار Data View And Edit يتم التأكد 
من أسم الملف المختارعند ذلك يتم أدخال النقاط
رقم النقطة Pt Id / Code
ثم Enter ثم F3 ( Input ) ثم يتم كتابة الأحداثيات ثم الضغط على F3 ( Rec )
ثم الخروج الى الشاشة الرئيسية .
بعد ذلك يكون الجهاز مستعد للتوقيع وذلك من 
- الشاشة الرئيسية يتم أختيار Prog ثم أختيارstakeout تظهر شاشة مكتوب بها​search Point​- ثم بعد ذلك يتم كتابة رقم النقطة المراد توقيعها فى Point Id ثم Enter
- بعد ذلك يتم الضغط على F1 ( Searc ) بعد ذلك يتم الضغط على F1 ( Stake ) 
- بعد ذلك يتم تصفير الزاوية وبعدها يتم أختيار F2 ( Dist ) والتوجية على العاكس وأخذ مسافة 
- بعدها تظهر رسالة مكتوب بها ( - ، + ) أشارة ( - ) تعنى قلل المسافة الى الجهاز .
- أشارة ( + ) تعنى نبعد المسافة عن الجهاز الى أن تكون المسافة صفر معنى ذللك تكون هى النقطة المراد توقيعها .

*- لتغير الضغط الجوى ودرجة الحرارة :
من الشاشة الرئيسية أختيار Fun ثم أختيار​Ppm Atmospheric​
ثم أدخال الضغط الجوى والحرارة ثم أختيار F1 ( Cont )

*- أختيار الرصد بعاكس أوبدون عاكس :
من قائمة Fun أختيار​edm Program Selection​
ثم الضغط على Enter
تظهر رسالة مكتوب بها Target Typ 
يتم الوقوف على Target Typ ثم الضغط على Enter
وأختيار 
- الرصد بعاكس Reflector - الرصد بدون عاكس Reflectorless 


​​​​​ 




​​​​​​​​​​

طرق التشغيل لجهاز​​_ leica Tcr 1100 _​​اعمال الرفع و التوقيع​ 
​​​​ اخصائي المساحةو الخرائط /​سامي العزب​
​​​​1- لفتح الجهاز الضغط على مفتاح On
2- لقفل الجهاز الضغط على مفتحى On,off
3- الشاشة الرئيسية مكتوب على أولها Main Menw
4- Ir معناها القياس بالعاكس
5- Rl معناها القياس بدون عاكس
6- لتشغيل اللمبة الضغط على مفتاح + F2 وتثبيتها F1
7- القائمة الرئيسية :
- لفتح ملف جديد أو استعرض ملف قديم 1- Meas Job Management
- لنقل البيانات من ملف الى ملف أخر 2- Data Job Management 
- ثوابت 3- Codelist Management 
- ثوابت 4- Data Comnersion 
- ثوابت (الوحدات – القياس ) 5- Configuration 
- ثوابت 6-instr . Calbration ​ 
التثامت : الليزر​ يتم الضغط على مفتا ح Shift + ​
عند أنطفاء الليزر يتم الأسترجاع مرة أخرى بـ F5
تصفير الزاوية الأفقية : 
 من الشاشة الرئيسية يتم الضغط علىf6( Meas ) ثم الضغط على F5( Set Hz )
 بعد ذلك يتم أدخال قيمة الزاوية ثم الضغط علىf1 (set) وذلك لتثبيتها

لقياس المسافة الأفقية : ​ من الشاشة الرئيسية F6 ( Meas ) ثم بعد ذلك يتم أختيار F2 ( Dist ) وذلك يتم رصد المسافة الأفقية​​ لفتح ملف جديد : ​ من الشاشة الرئيسية أختيار F5 (setup ) ثم بعد ذلك F2 (new J ) ثم كتابة ​
 أسم الملف ثم الضغط على Enter ثم الضغط( Cont ) F2
 لو أردنا أختيار ملف موجود يتم الوقوف على الملف الموجود ثم الضغط على Enter ومنها أختيار الملف المراد 

 *- لأستدعاء نقاط وجودة بملف الى ملف أخر .
 نختار F5 ( Setup ) تظهر شاشة مكتوب بها
 Meas Job نختار منها أسم الملف المراد النقل ألية ثم Enter وبعدها يتم الوقوف على Data Job ومنها أختيار أسم الملف المراد النقل ألية ثم Enter .

ملحوظة : 
 لو فى موقع جديد لابد من توحيد Meas Job ………….
 مع data Job …………. 

 *- لمسح ملف من على الكارت :
 من الشاشة الرئيسية نختار Meas Job Mangment ثم Enter ثم بالأسهم 
 نختار أسم الملف المراد مسحة ثم الضغط على F5 ( Del ) تظهر رسالة بها Yes,no 
 يتم أختيار Yes وذلك للمسح و No وذلك للخروج من القائمة

*- عملية الربط : ( Orientation )
 من الشاشة الرئيسية نختار F5 (setup ) ومنهانختار الملف من F2 ( New J ) ثم 
 بعد ذلك نختار F1 ( Stn ) بعد ذلك يتم أدخال
رقم النقطة Station Id 
أرتفاع الجهاز Inst . Ht. 
الأحداثى الشرقى Stn . East 
الأحداثى الشمالى Stn . North 
المنسوب Stn . Elev
ثم بعد ذلك يتم الضغط على F3 ( Rec ) ثم بعد ذلك يتم الضغط على مفتاح Prog
تظهر قائمة منها نختار Orientation ثم Enter تظهر شاشة مكتوب اعلها​target Point​يتم أدخال البيانات التالية
رقم النقطة الخلفية Point Id : 
أرتفاع العاكس Refi . Ht :  
ثم الضغط على F1 ( Searc ) بعد ذلك تظهر رسالة فى حالة عدم وجود هذة النقطة على الملف يتم الضغط على F4 ( Ok ) ثم يتم الضغط على F3 ( Input ) وادخال احداثياتها
ثم Enter ثم F3 ( Rec ) ثم بعد ذلك F4 ( Cont ) ثم F6 ( Calc ) ثم بعد ذلك 
نضغط F1 ( S.ori ) ثم F3 ( Store ) تظهر رسالة توضح أنة بعد 2ثانية يتم الرصد
ولايتم الضغط على Ok ثم بعد ذلك يتم الضغط على Esc وذلك الى الشاشة الرئيسية​main Job Setting​ملحوظة: أذا كان رقم النقطة الخلفية واحداثياتها موجودة على الملف تتم نفس الخطوات السابقة كلها 
 ماعدا الخطوة F3 ( Input ) .
 ثم بعد ذلك أختيار F6 ( Meas ) وذلك للقياس على النقطة الخلفية ​تظهر شاشة Measure & Recrd​ثم نعمل Check على الـ Bakseied يتم الضغط على F2 ( Dist ) وذلك لأظهار إحداثيات الـ Bakseied وبعد التأكد من إحداثيات الخلفية يتم الضغط على Rec وذلك للتسجيل وبعد الموافقة يتم أختيار F1 ( All ) وذلك لرفع الميزانية أو النقاط . 

*- لأستعراض نقطة معينة من على الملف : 
 من على صفحة القياس يتم أختيار Fun ثم بعد ذلك كتابة رقم النقطة المرادة ثم Enter ثم بعد ذلك F1 ( Searc ) 

*- توقيع نقاط بالطبيعة :
 1- لابد أن يكون الجهاز رابط المحتلة والعاكس .
 2- نفس الخطوات السابقة بالأضافة الى 
 - من الشاشة الرئيسية نختار Fun ومنها نختار Data View And Edit يتم التأكد 
من أسم الملف المختارعند ذلك يتم أدخال النقاط
 رقم النقطة Pt Id / Code
 ثم Enter ثم F3 ( Input ) ثم يتم كتابة الأحداثيات ثم الضغط على F3 ( Rec )
 ثم الخروج الى الشاشة الرئيسية .
بعد ذلك يكون الجهاز مستعد للتوقيع وذلك من 
- الشاشة الرئيسية يتم أختيار Prog ثم أختيارstakeout تظهر شاشة مكتوب بها​search Point​- ثم بعد ذلك يتم كتابة رقم النقطة المراد توقيعها فى Point Id ثم Enter
- بعد ذلك يتم الضغط على F1 ( Searc ) بعد ذلك يتم الضغط على F1 ( Stake ) 
- بعد ذلك يتم تصفير الزاوية وبعدها يتم أختيار F2 ( Dist ) والتوجية على العاكس وأخذ مسافة 
- بعدها تظهر رسالة مكتوب بها ( - ، + ) أشارة ( - ) تعنى قلل المسافة الى الجهاز .
- أشارة ( + ) تعنى نبعد المسافة عن الجهاز الى أن تكون المسافة صفر معنى ذللك تكون هى النقطة المراد توقيعها .

*- لتغير الضغط الجوى ودرجة الحرارة :
 من الشاشة الرئيسية أختيار Fun ثم أختيار ​ Ppm Atmospheric ​
ثم أدخال الضغط الجوى والحرارة ثم أختيار F1 ( Cont )

*- أختيار الرصد بعاكس أوبدون عاكس :
 من قائمة Fun أختيار ​edm Program Selection​
ثم الضغط على Enter
تظهر رسالة مكتوب بها Target Typ 
يتم الوقوف على Target Typ ثم الضغط على Enter
وأختيار 
- الرصد بعاكس Reflector - الرصد بدون عاكس Reflectorless 


​​


----------



## oliloloiol (2 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اخي سامي علي هذة المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة جدا


----------



## وضاح الحكيمي (4 يناير 2009)

:81:أريد شرح لجهاز l_eica 407_من الالف الى الياء​


_وفقك الله_​


----------



## رامي aran (2 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا لاخ سامي زكي*

كنت ابحث عن هدا الموضوع 
واستفدت منه كثيرا
جزاك به اللة خيرا 
واسال اللة ان يزيد من امثالك
واتمنى لك التوفيق
وشكرا
رامي


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يااخ سامى


----------



## مصطفى المساح (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن تشرح ازى ممكن نغير الاسكال فكتور فى جهاز 1100


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلموات القيمة


----------



## al9afy (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششكورين جزاكم الله خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مساح توتال (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
ووفقك لفعل الخير


----------



## مساح توتال (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م عبد الحليم (28 مايو 2011)

وضاح الحكيمي قال:


> :81:أريد شرح لجهاز l_eica 407_من الالف الى الياء​
> 
> 
> _وفقك الله_​


شرح الجهاز فيديو ممكن


----------



## م عبد الحليم (28 مايو 2011)

م عبد الحليم قال:


> شرح الجهاز فيديو ممكن


شرح الجهاز لايكا 1100او 1103 
بارك الله فيك 
ووفقك لفعل الخير


----------



## hamdy khedawy (29 مايو 2011)

مجهور رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## نور الكعبي (4 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ودمتم لمساعدة اخوانكم المهندسين ومشكوور


----------



## بارزان خليل (6 يونيو 2011)

​[font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)]يا الله يا عالم بكل الخفيّات​[/font][/font][/font]​[font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)]تكتب لنا اللي غالي مشتراها​[/font][/font][/font]​[font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)]هنيّكم ياللي في صوله وجولات​[/font][/font][/font]​[font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)]وأنا عيوني غرّق الخد ماها​[/font][/font][/font]​[font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)]أسايس العبرة وتنهل عبرات​[/font][/font][/font]​[font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)]عيّت تطاوعني وتترك بكاها
[/font][/font][/font]


----------

